# How to use Seachem KanaPlex



## littladybug (Sep 7, 2020)

I recently ordered some Seachem Kanaplex and was wondering how to use it. My betta is currently in a 1 1/2 gallon unfiltered hospital tank. 
-Should I continue changing the water after doing a dose of kanaplex everyday (I change 50-90% of the water everyday) or wait the 48 hours for it to completely wear off?
-How much should I use?
-Should I add it to the water I set aside for water change or directly to tank?


----------



## littladybug (Sep 7, 2020)

How much should I use on a 1 gallon tank?
I repeat one dose every 48 hours with a total of 3 treatments, correct?


----------



## fatblonde (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello!

I would use 1/5 of the spoon and do a water check in 24 hours. If you have ammonia or nitrites then I would change the water. Water quality is the best aid in healing fish from disease so (to me) it would be counterproductive to not change the water if he ends up suffering from ammonia burns, nitrite poisoning, O2 depletion etc. 

May I ask what you're treating for? 

Here is what it says to do according to the Seachem website regarding Kanaplex tx:



> *FAQ: Do I need to do water changes when using the Seachem® medications?*
> None of the Seachem® medications require water changes as a part of standard treatment, but maintaining good water quality is an important part of helping a fish to recover from a disease. We recommend to carry out water changes as needed to maintain ideal water chemistry for the fish.
> If you need to do a water change, it is best to time your water change to just a few hours before you dose your medication. This ensures that the concentration of medication in the water stays as steady as possible and minimizes fish stress from suddenly shifting water parameters. With some medications, there are special considerations to take into account when doing a water change, which are covered below:





> *KanaPlex™*
> No special considerations - time your water change to an hour or so before your dose of KanaPlex™ to minimize fish stress from suddenly shifting water parameters.


----------



## littladybug (Sep 7, 2020)

I’m treating fin rot (it’s progressed pretty far already)


----------



## fatblonde (Apr 20, 2020)

Do you have a way to test the water? If not, I would suggest water changes. Did you get any advice in diseases and emergencies, or fill out the form? Do you have any pictures? The hard part with antibiotics is unless you know where the infection came from and can narrow down what it is, it can make it difficult to treat. Especially if it's a gram-negative bacteria, there are antibiotics that treat some gram negative bacteria but in general it is more difficult to treat since they are more resistant to antibiotics. And if you're treating with Kanaplex and whatever bacteria (possibly) has caused the fin rot is resistant it can make things more complicated. Please know though, that ultimately it's your decision and you have to do what you feel is best for him or her. If you'd like I can link the form and ask a mod to move your issue to see if some can give advice. Have you thought about an aquarium salt treatment?


----------



## littladybug (Sep 7, 2020)

I have posted in diseases and emergencies and was recommend trying kanaplex. As of right now I’m waiting to see if he will begin to heal in the hospital tank before adding antibiotics, I just wanted to know how to use them.
I’ve been doing 100% water changes every two days and 60% water changes every day. Here’s a pic I took last night. He’s progressing pretty fast but so far his rot has stalled while in the tank (I’m currently just treating with IAL and Stress Coat) He hasn’t grown any fins back but appetite has returned which is a win for me. I haven’t tried aquarium salt because I was told that it often doesn’t do much


----------



## littladybug (Sep 7, 2020)

Could you possibly give me some pointers on how to use it? It does sound better than the kanaplex


----------



## fatblonde (Apr 20, 2020)

Let me find you some links to also verify with because I would feel horrible if I instructed you incorrectly. Give me 20 minutes or so, okay?


----------



## littladybug (Sep 7, 2020)

Definitely! Thank you so much. I really appreciate the help you guys have given me with my boy. I’ve had him for 2 years this January and he’s been with me through everything.


----------



## fatblonde (Apr 20, 2020)

I read through your post in Diseases and Emergencies and since @RussellTheShihTzu suggested it, I would start with that first. She has more experience regarding how bad finnage looks etc. Since you'll be dosing Kanaplex let me see if I can find some info on treating in an uncycled tank 1-gallon tank.


----------

